# Daily Tiel Pictures



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

I was thinking we could have a thread - if they don't wish to make a specific thread - where everyone shares pictures of their cockatiels.

If it's a success, maybe we could make it a sticky? 


Here are some of Sadie that I took today while she was sitting in her cage.

"Hey MTV, welcome to my crib!"









"I think I can hear Daddy's voice"









"I'm spoiled."


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, such a respectable man ! XD  Lovely


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice!, he looks so happy. Great photography


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks guys, i love her.

i say to her everyday "who's a pretty girl?" and she chirps back at me. LOL.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Gorgeous gal! 

(Could be a boy, since the bird is pied..but only a dna test or waiting to see if pearls stay/disappear can tell you that).


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

What a beautiful birdie.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

She is beautiful! You must be a proud moma


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

She is a beautiful tiel! I love pieds mixed with anything! lol


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

nice thred hopefully they will make it a sticky


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Your pics are lovely! I loved the one where she says I m spoiled!Really cute ! X x


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks guys. is anyone else going to add some daily pictures of their tiels?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous bird!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's Evian this evening. She's hanging out with mom watching TV, playing with a toy from the toy basket we keep on the couch.


----------



## Erika (Jan 8, 2013)

Aww Sadie is soooo pretty  and so is evian! A toy basket is a good idea too, OOwl 

Here is little fiona, we're farily sure she is a hen because she likes inspecting under the covers and seems a little nesty...
















(she's so pretty  )








She has a little bald patch under her crest (not that you can see it in this pic...), we were talking about making her a little feather toupe 








"helping" my boyfriend read (aka climbing all over his book and being a (loveable) nuicance  )
What a lovely idea for a thread :yes:


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

*Here is my daily dose of tiels*

I need to get a better camera, as in not my phone. I am missing good shots of them doing stuff.
I don't know how you get yours to hold so still


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

very cute birds, everyone 

erika, sadie has the same bald patch as fiona! it grew in a little and is balding again. anyone know why that happens?


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Sadie is adorable! Mica had that same bald spot. I think it's cute.
Yeah good idea about having a toy basket. Might steal that idea. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Aww, everyone's babies are so adorable and loved. They all have that not-a-worry-in-the-whole-world look in their eyes.  I love lutinos the most, so lovely. It's my favorite color; although I still think bright orange cheeks are so cheery looking, too. 

The bald spot is in almost all lutinos. Good breeders are trying (and have been trying) to breed it out for years. Even show birds have a bit of thinning there. Evian's brother (also a WF lutino) had no visible bald spot at all. Evian has a bit of thinning there, but the feathers do cover it. It doesn't bother me too bad. But, it's something for breeders to work on when choosing birds to breed to one another.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Good pictures. Aren't you afraid she will fly off? Or I'd she clipped? She is adorable. I wish my dog was so good.  he offs a brat who wants to eat my babies so they will never get to meet. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cockatiela (Oct 4, 2012)

No I'm not scared that they will fly off as I only take them outside when it is dead still.
Buttercup's wings are clipped and from where they are sitting in the rosemary they would have to go straight up approximately 2 metres to fly away and Buttercup is only capable of getting up about half a metre and Sweetie cannot fly at all due to a very, very bad wing clip.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

It is against forum rules to post pics of birds outside without being in a cage or in a harness. Even clipped, an unexpected wind could take them and they'd be gone. You'll see many very sad owners on this forum who that happened to  Most never saw their birds again.

It is also against forum rules to post pics of the birds with natural predators or in possible danger - dogs/cats, etc.

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=1


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Clipped birds can still fly away so we don't recommend you having them outside without a harness or in a cage. And predators will fly off with them.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Your signature is also in violation of our safety rules. Please review the rules here, and also check out this important thread about taking your birds outside.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Woodstock was thinking about future careers today as I revised. He's decided on baton twirler...


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Hecken said:


> Woodstock was thinking about future careers today as I revised. He's decided on baton twirler...



I never thought to let Molly play with a Q-tip... she loves carrying things in her beak... I'm going to go grab one now...


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Shayla Fortune said:


> I never thought to let Molly play with a Q-tip... she loves carrying things in her beak... I'm going to go grab one now...


Woodstock loves his. He just carries it. He dropped it off the pillow and sat looking at it, really sadly, until I rescued it :lol:


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Erika said:


> Aww Sadie is soooo pretty  and so is evian! A toy basket is a good idea too, OOwl
> 
> Here is little fiona, we're farily sure she is a hen because she likes inspecting under the covers and seems a little nesty...
> 
> ...


Loved your last pic in which you are reading a book together


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

She's so cute! Aww cockatiels are the best


----------

